# Fish Lake 6/26 - 28



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

well, as expected, Fish Lake was BUSY!

Launching / retrieving the boat is kind of a joke. The Lakeside marina is too small and crowded, and busy. I sure hope the new marina in the works will better accommodate launching and retrieving.

Fishing wasn't much better. As Fowlmouth stated in his report, there isn't much catching going on right now.

But it sure is pretty up there! I just love it. Even if the mosquitos are bad, and the crowds are bad, and you forget to put the plug in the boat, and the fishing is slow, and the wind picked up on Sunday....it's still good to be at Fish Lake.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

And, in the spirit of "what am I seeing in this picture":


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

PBH said:


> And, in the spirit of "what am I seeing in this picture":


Bobcat?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Bobcat.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a feline, but there are a lot more rocks and trees that you're looking at. Just sayin...


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Did that Bobcat happen to be on the East side? We've seen one over there twice. Once about 20 years ago and then just last year. Just North of the Crows Nest.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no. We didn't see the cat from the lake. It crossed the road in front of us just upstream from Johnson heading up 7 Mile. It had been down at the stream, trotted across the road, and posed on a lava slide for us. He wasn't in much of a hurry.

He seemed pretty big to me. He also wagged his tail like a happy dog.


----------

